# Cool Weather tools



## billski (Feb 25, 2013)

Snowforecast.com - mountain forecasts for ski areas - can we say more?
http://snowforecast.com/usa-forecasts/us-weather-maps/interactive-map
http://snowforecast.com/snowfall-probability

Winn, where do you get these data (2 and 3 day forecast) from?
http://snowforecast.com/usa-forecasts/new-england-usa/vermont


Wunder Map - A layman's view of gfs/nam/euro models amoung 100 other things - interactive
http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/

NWS Enhanced Data Display = So much stuff it's hard to know where to start includes GFS, NAM & RAP - interactive
http://preview.weather.gov/edd/

Add on!  
I'll add it to this first post.
I've also consolidated a lot of sites to my own liking, here: 
ski.iabsi.com

Animated view of precip by New England, Region or national.  
I am not sure what model(s) they are using.
http://www.weather.us/animatedOK/watch.html

Ski Area snow forecasts.  I have no clue where they get these data
http://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/snow-forecast.html
http://www.onthesnow.com/new-hampshire/snow-forecast.html
http://www.onthesnow.com/maine/snow-forecast.html


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2013)

billski said:


> Winn, where do you get these data (2 and 3 day forecast) from?
> http://snowforecast.com/usa-forecasts/new-england-usa/vermont



Thanks for posting Bill.  VT/NH/ME forecasts are done manually--"forecasts from scratch".  (Some automated data may filter through from time to time)  Forecasted snowfall amounts from the daily details should carry over to the State Summary page that you posted but I don't think it works all the time--it's probably best to go straight to the individual resort page for now.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's a cool one although I don't know how accurate or updated it is:

http://freshymap.com/


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Here's a cool one although I don't know how accurate or updated it is:
> 
> http://freshymap.com/



cool link--I kinda like it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Thanks for posting Bill.  VT/NH/ME forecasts are done manually--"forecasts from scratch".  (Some automated data may filter through from time to time)  Forecasted snowfall amounts from the daily details should carry over to the State Summary page that you posted but I don't think it works all the time--it's probably best to go straight to the individual resort page for now.



How come no Ny. More snowboarding and skiing places in NY then any other state in the US.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How come no Ny. More snowboarding and skiing places in NY then any other state in the US.



I update the discussions for NY and MA too but I just don't have time to manually update the daily details for all of them.  I'll poke in here to help you with that though!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I update the discussions for NY and MA too but I just don't have time to manually update the daily details for all of them.  I'll poke in here to help you with that though!



Yes and I always appreciate that.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How come no Ny. More snowboarding and skiing places in NY then any other state in the US.



How come NYers are so lazy?
http://www.onthesnow.com/new-york/snow-forecast.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

billski said:


> How come NYers are so lazy?
> http://www.onthesnow.com/new-york/snow-forecast.html



Do they predict accurate ski hill forecast? I never use their site before.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Do they predict accurate ski hill forecast? I never use their site before.


Take a nap Scotty.  I've never used the site before either.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Here's a cool one although I don't know how accurate or updated it is:
> 
> http://freshymap.com/



That's a pretty cool visual.  Not sure if the radar is accurate or not though, it shows all snow in NY/VT whereas TWC shows a substantial mix area in VT so one of the two has to be wrong.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 25, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's a pretty cool visual.  Not sure if the radar is accurate or not though, it shows all snow in NY/VT whereas TWC shows a substantial mix area in VT so one of the two has to be wrong.



Yeah I just compared the two. TWC shows a mix over Lake Champlain. 

Snowing lightly at my house right now a little North of Burlington and maybe 1 mile from the lake.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Snowing lightly at my house right now a little North of Burlington and maybe 1 mile from the lake.



Colchester?

I used to live in Burlington.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 25, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Colchester?
> 
> I used to live in Burlington.



Yep Colchester. Moved here at the end of last summer. Great location...close to the city, the lake and roughly an hour to all the NVT ski resorts.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

New England realtime snow reports .  Best I've seen - "unofficial"

Boston
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/erEventDisplay.php?event=stormTotal_12&element=snow&centeron=BOX
Portland
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0&highlight=off

Burlington
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/spotterReports/


----------

